# SS 25.10.14 - Liszt "Faust Symphony"



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Liszt (1811 - 1886)*

A Faust Symphony In Three Character Pictures, S. 108

1. Faust
2. Gretchen
3. Mephistopheles

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

I've only heard this one a few times. Looking forward to hearing it again. This weekend I'll be listening to:

View attachment 54150


Leonard Bernstein/Boston Symphony Orchestra
Tenor: Kenneth Riegel
Choir: Tanglewood Festival Chorus


----------



## GioCar

I'll go for:










Riccardo Muti / Philadelphia Orchestra
Westminster Choir College Male Chorus
Gosta Winbergh


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

definitely Liszt's best orchestral work. And Bernstein's version takes the cake.


----------



## brotagonist

Bernstein/Boston









Mine has the same cover as realdealblues', but without the Boito. The symphony is over 77 minutes in duration, so I don't know how they managed to fit anything else on.


----------



## Orfeo

Some people swear by Dorati's Philips recording (somehow deleted). Bernstein is great, although Solti/Chicago recording I find myself leaning towards in recent years (better sound, tonal body and weight of the Chicago strings and brass). Horenstein's two deserve mentioning and conversation.


----------



## Mahlerian

I'll go for Solti here:
Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Chorus, Siegfried Jerusalem


----------



## nightscape

Muti/Philadelphia


----------



## ptr

Haven't listened to the "Faust" for ages o), this happened to be the first one I found on my shelf:






..







John Mitchinson, tenor; Men of the BBC Northern Singers & BBC Northern Symphony u. Jascha Horenstein

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

I often forget to join in here. So I'm going to make a special effort this week and will listen to Masur's version from this box.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

realdealblues said:


> I've only heard this one a few times. Looking forward to hearing it again. This weekend I'll be listening to:
> 
> View attachment 54150
> 
> 
> Leonard Bernstein/Boston Symphony Orchestra
> Tenor: Kenneth Riegel
> Choir: Tanglewood Festival Chorus


Ditto this recording


----------



## realdealblues

brotagonist said:


> Bernstein/Boston
> 
> View attachment 54164
> 
> 
> Mine has the same cover as realdealblues', but without the Boito. The symphony is over 77 minutes in duration, so I don't know how they managed to fit anything else on.


Mine is from the Bernstein Complete DG Recordings Vol. 1 and it's a "Double CD" with Boito.


----------



## D Smith

Muti here as well.


----------



## Haydn man

Mahlerian said:


> I'll go for Solti here:
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Chorus, Siegfried Jerusalem


Another new work for me and so I will give this one a try via Spotify


----------



## Mika

Barenboim & Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Vaneyes

Lenny & Boston, 1976.:tiphat:


----------



## shadowdancer

Enjoying my new Symphony Edition....


----------



## senza sordino

I haven't listened to much Liszt over the years, and I don't know this piece. Here's the version I found on Spotify
View attachment 54249


----------



## GreenMamba

Like Ptr, I'm going with Horenstein, but for me its the SW German Radio Symphony and not the BBC Northern Symphony.

I don't know this piece well. I've never really gotten into Liszt, a few piano works aside.


----------



## Tristan

I prefer the Bernstein recording. The Solti one disappointed me.


----------

